# Ears question...



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

What is the best way to clean a GSD's ears? Do you use ear wipes? Is there a better method? Thanks


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

For dirt that you can see, a baby wipe will do the trick. 

For anything down in the ear canal, you'll need an ear wash solution. Something that is squirted into the ear, and then sopped out with a paper towl (and dog shakes out the rest). 

Google "Power Bluer Ear Cleaner" 

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue%20Power%20Ear%20Treatment.pdf

This is what I use and I've had great success with it. It's cheap, made with 3 ingredients you can buy at any drugstore, and helps to clean ears and keep them from harboring fungus and other crud. 

There are also ready-made ear clearer solutions you can buy at any PetSmart/PetCo.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would NEVER use a commercial baby wipe on any part of my dog's body. They are full of potentially harmful chemicals. 

An easy and safe way to clean your dog's ears is to flush them with apple cider vinegar. I would use Bragg's Organic. When I need to wipe out the ear I use organic cotton balls, being careful not to push the cotton ball down into the ear canal. 

Here is a link explaining how to clean the ears: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=165


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Do I need to clean my GSD's ears?


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DonnaBDo I need to clean my GSD's ears?


If you stick a tissue or paper towel not too far into the ear and wipe, you will see how much need for a cleaning there is.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quoteo I need to clean my GSD's ears?


If they are dirty.









If you don't see any crud in the ears, and a paper towel wiped inside comes out clean, and the dog doesn't show any symptoms (pawing at the ears), then they probably are clean. Your vet will look in the ears as part of a routine exam, and can tell you if the ear canals are clean. 

But---it may be worth doing a regular "cleaning" even if it is just a "pretend" cleaning with a dry paper towel on the end of your finger once a month or so. If you never fool with your dogs ears or stick you finger in there it will be very difficult to do so when and if you ever have to. 

I'm a big proponent of actively handling every part of a dog's body as part of routine grooming just so they get accustomed to being touched and will permit physical exams and treatment without putting up a fight.


----------

